# I am 20oz



## 20oz (Aug 18, 2015)

Do I need to repeat it again?


----------



## Thaumiel (Aug 18, 2015)

Maybe just a few more times...


----------



## Boofy (Aug 18, 2015)

-waves- 'Sup 20oz. I'm Boofs. Welcome to the forum ^^;


----------



## Schrody (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello 20oz, or as we in the Europe would call you: "500 milliliters" :mrgreen:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi, 20oz. Welcome to our home :smile:

Once you have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works. you will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here that will be more than happy to help with any writing needs you may have.

So take a look around and get to know us a little. Good to have you :grin:


----------



## PiP (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi 20oz welcome to WF. Please tell us about yourself. Hobbies, interests, preferred genre etc.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 18, 2015)

20oz said:


> Do I need to repeat it again?



No, no, please don't! That would make you a 40 oz.  







  That's a bit too much for a family site.   Welcome!


----------



## 20oz (Aug 18, 2015)

Lol. You guys are alright. \\/

Well, I need to get back into the groove of writing once again. I miss it. I miss the freedom. I'm already in a writing group called GCR, but that's small scale. I need a bigger canvas and this site seems sufficient.

I'll mostly be reading Stream of Consciousness, Fiction, and Horror. They're what I like the best. I'll respond to some poetry if it speaks to me.

Yup.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 18, 2015)

Looking forward to see some of your work


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome! :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome!  Glad to see you've been finding your way around the forums.  I've seen you in a couple of places, so keep it up!  You'll have the Trial of the Ten Posts under your belt in no time.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask!  Looking forward to seeing what you've got for us, and I'll see you around!


----------



## SummerPanda (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome! I see the 500ml joke has already been made, and we've got a 40 of Old English 800, I guess the only thing left is to ask if I can get an extra shot of espresso in you...


----------



## Ariel (Aug 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forums 20oz.  Make yourself at home.  (Provided you follow the rules, all families have rules).


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Aug 19, 2015)

Welcome!

so, 20oz of what? Or does it depend on the day? Liiiike:

Good day = 20oz of chocolate
bad day = 20oz of lava


----------



## 20oz (Aug 19, 2015)

20oz of Love. Why? Because it's all I got for a lifetime.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello 20oz, hope you enjoy it here!!!!!!!!!!! ;0


----------



## escorial (Aug 20, 2015)

View attachment 9392


----------

